# Snowboarding this weekend at Baker, what to expect?



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Aloha,
First time poster but long time lurker. Family is heading out to mount baker this Thursday for a 6 day trip. We live in HI and look forward to our annual snowboarding trip. We went to baker 2x last season and had 48"+ of fresh powder both trips. We booked this MLK weekend trip last December.

The forecast don't look good snow wise and I don't know what to expect. We have a condo at Glacier and a car, we don't mind driving if conditions are better elsewhere.

I would appreciate any "local knowledge" input and sugestions and would gladly return the favor if you ever find yourself on the North Shore of Oahu.

Thanks, RL


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate to say it, but it looks like it is just a dry time of the year for the whole area. I don't think any of the mountains in Washington or BC will be getting much, if any, snow while you are here. 

So, driving to other mountains isn't going to result in better snow. However, it could be fun to do a side trip to Whistler since you are so close. If you haven't been there it might be a fun change of pace. You wouldn't do it for better snow, but to just have some fun on two big mountains and even more fun in the village. 

It would cost some money and take some time, but it's something to consider if everyone has a passport.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

We've been to whistler a few times and we're thinking Of driving there. Do you know how long of a drive from Glacier? Google maps says 3 hours. Where is the best place to cross the border? We all have passports.
Thanks!


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know what Glacier is but it takes just over 2 hours to drive from Vancouver to Whistler. 

Mt Baker is in WA isn't it? That seems like a really long drive.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

It's about 3-4 hours from Baker to Whistler.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody. Leave HI tonight, will be boarding by mid morning tomorrow, first runs of the season, can't wait.

Aloha


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Would love to hear what you thought of wherever you go... I'm heading to Vancouver next week and going to hit Baker, Cypress, Seymour and Whistler all depending on conditions.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be sure to give the report.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just returned from 6 days at Baker, and we had a great time. Much better than I expected. No fresh snow but real nice, blue sky weather, spring like conditions. They did a great job grooming, little crispy in the morning and soft late morning early afternoon. The best part, no crowds.

Next trip, Alyeska in March. Our first time there!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

just started snowing again here today in Washington!  bring it on!!! :thumbsup:

the rare blue sky Wa. days up in the mountains offer some of the coolest views in the northwest, glad you got to see that at least..


----------

